# how easy is it to move to Italy



## hannah123

ok well i want to move to Italy or Cyprus i know some Italian but not alot i am trying to learn though is there many Jobs for beauty therapist or Hairdressers in Italy or would i be better to learn somethink else? also what is the prices to rent or buy over there? are the people friendly and nice? and any more help would be great thanks x


----------



## Nardini

hannah123 said:


> ok well i want to move to Italy or Cyprus i know some Italian but not alot i am trying to learn though is there many Jobs for beauty therapist or Hairdressers in Italy or would i be better to learn somethink else? also what is the prices to rent or buy over there? are the people friendly and nice? and any more help would be great thanks x


At the risk of seeming to be rude, I suggest that you spend time looking at the reasons you wish to move to either Italy of Cyprus. Perhaps you would be best served, also, by actually visiting the area you are considering moving to before making a decision that will cost you much time and money when you get it wrong.

You MUST have a reason for moving - not just an idle dream of a new life in the sun. Living here is NOT the same as coming here on holiday. You must explore your reasons first and then research your thoughts properly. Remember - Italy is a country - not just a holiday camp. I would also suggest that you look at learning rather better skills than just as a hairdresser/Beauty Therapist. There are many thousands of them here already - many, many thousands, it seems at times.


----------



## pudd 2

Nardini said:


> At the risk of seeming to be rude, I suggest that you spend time looking at the reasons you wish to move to either Italy of Cyprus. Perhaps you would be best served, also, by actually visiting the area you are considering moving to before making a decision that will cost you much time and money when you get it wrong.
> 
> You MUST have a reason for moving - not just an idle dream of a new life in the sun. Living here is NOT the same as coming here on holiday. You must explore your reasons first and then research your thoughts properly. Remember - Italy is a country - not just a holiday camp. I would also suggest that you look at learning rather better skills than just as a hairdresser/Beauty Therapist. There are many thousands of them here already - many, many thousands, it seems at times.


why poor cold water in such a way to discorace this person italy is many peoples dream and rightfuly so dont be a wet blanket threre is nothing wrong with chasing your dreams


----------



## Nardini

pudd 2 said:


> why poor cold water in such a way to discorace this person italy is many peoples dream and rightfuly so dont be a wet blanket threre is nothing wrong with chasing your dreams


Perhaps I can respond this way then:



> "I am think of move to america or japan. I speak a little english and want learn better, but where is the cheapest? I clean house and am very good scrubber."


Sometimes it is the kindest thing to be straight forward and blunt when someone expresses a "dream" that is not even remotely possible, given their presented situation. 

If, by asking a few difficult questions, one can prevent them making a potentially disastrous move to a country that is foreign to them (in fact, the poster posited either Italy OR Cyprus) then a great service has been afforded to them.


----------



## Genzana

Pudd 2,
It's very difficult and very rewarding to change country. I think it's something everyone should try, but you'll need a lot of conviction to get you through the tough times. 
Speaking the language will help you help yourself, and you'll be able to make friends. If you're on your own, it's very important.
Italy's prices vary hugely from North to South, both for rent and to buy. Look on some estate agents' sites to get an idea.
There's high unemployment here at the minute. Jobs are often given to people employers know, rather than people with qualifications. Your unique ability is your mother tongue language, and your best bet is probably English teaching. Working in a school would give you a good grounding until you have some experience. But you'll need a TEFL qualification, which takes a month and costs quite a bit.
Good luck!


----------



## Fiona C

LOL. If I need any straight talking advice, I'll come to you Nardini!


----------



## csainz

*Moving to Italy*



hannah123 said:


> ok well i want to move to Italy or Cyprus i know some Italian but not alot i am trying to learn though is there many Jobs for beauty therapist or Hairdressers in Italy or would i be better to learn somethink else? also what is the prices to rent or buy over there? are the people friendly and nice? and any more help would be great thanks x


Hi Hannah, I am also looking to move to Italy. The first thing you need to do is to decide on an area. This was good advice given to me from this forum. Then you can communicate with real estate brokers via the internet to find out what rentals are available and the pricing of those rentals. My research shows that it varies per region and location and of course the size of the dwelling.

For jobs, you can check with some of the newspapers that are printed in English (online) in the various areas. The local newspapers you can have translated by using google if you have not yet mastered the language. This will give you an idea of what is going on in your particular area.

The Italians are very proud of their appearance as a rule so I imagine that a beauty or hairdresser position would be viable in almost any community.

Hope this has helped some!
Charlotte


----------



## Fiona C

Basically Hannah, there's a half way house between pragmatism and romance when moving to Italy - buy a book, have a read and give it a go. Make sure you've enough money for your return ticket and if you don't like it come back. I first arrived twenty years ago with a suitcase at the wrong airport not speaking a word of the language with around £1,000 on me. And I was fine - I stayed for three months and had a terrific time (doubt I'd have come back if I hadn't had to go back to university)! That's how easy it is. You sound young, and that's the sort of thing young people do


----------



## david1972

*Emmigrate*



Fiona C said:


> Basically Hannah, there's a half way house between pragmatism and romance when moving to Italy - buy a book, have a read and give it a go. Make sure you've enough money for your return ticket and if you don't like it come back. I first arrived twenty years ago with a suitcase at the wrong airport not speaking a word of the language with around £1,000 on me. And I was fine - I stayed for three months and had a terrific time (doubt I'd have come back if I hadn't had to go back to university)! That's how easy it is. You sound young, and that's the sort of thing young people do


Hi Fiona,

I have heard many stories like this of people going on whim and finding a way to live in any country. I am an AMerican born citizen with Sicilian heritage. I am looking to emmigrate to Sicily with my Pakistani wife. The US Embassy in her country won't issue her a Visa and has been stone walling the process for 3 years until the case expires on October 1, 2010. No matter what I do, lawyers, representatives, congressmen, senators none will help. So we are looking to be able to live together as a couple. I can't go to her country as it is not safe for me but her life is in danger because locals know she is married to an american. I am a working and educated professional in the finance industry and have skills as an owner of a kite boarding school here in the states. My wife is an AutoCADD draftsman and designer of communications towers and hubs. I mostly Sicilian as my mother was 100% and her parents were born there. I want to bring my wife to Sicily to live. Can you tell me is this possible? Any advice is helpful.

Sincerely,
David


----------



## NickZ

If one of your parents were Italian at the time of your birth then you likely received Italian citizenship at that time. Assuming you didn't renounce it or your parents didn't naturalize before your birth then all you need to do is fill out the paperwork to claim your citizenship. Now getting all the paperwork will take some time. Getting an appointment will take more. So start now.


----------



## missrosevine

*italy*



Nardini said:


> At the risk of seeming to be rude, I suggest that you spend time looking at the reasons you wish to move to either Italy of Cyprus. Perhaps you would be best served, also, by actually visiting the area you are considering moving to before making a decision that will cost you much time and money when you get it wrong.
> 
> You MUST have a reason for moving - not just an idle dream of a new life in the sun. Living here is NOT the same as coming here on holiday. You must explore your reasons first and then research your thoughts properly. Remember - Italy is a country - not just a holiday camp. I would also suggest that you look at learning rather better skills than just as a hairdresser/Beauty Therapist. There are many thousands of them here already - many, many thousands, it seems at times.


That was rather rude indeed. From someone who has actually lived in Italy also, there is no reason to crush someones dreams.I found it to be the most wonderful place to live and I have been to most of western europe and all over north america.though it is good to be finacially secure theres no reason to discourage someone from moving to such a wonderful place.


----------



## Fiona C

Sorry David, I haven't been on this forum for a long while I'm afraid I wouldn't have known the answer anyway - it's relatively easy for Europeans to move to another EU country, but often fearfully complex if coming from elsewhere. I hope Nick's suggestion worked out, and you and your wife are now living happily, and together, in Italy.


----------



## dio62

ciao david !

I'm an Italian citizen with a pakistani wife too ! 

I read your post here and felt for you guys struggling to move to Italy, have tried the Italian citizenship route ? you said that you grandparents were Italian. 

If this is the case it may be easier to get the Italian citizenship 1st and your wife can join you afterward.

I'm currently based in London and looking forward to move to calabria (finally) this summer.

meanwhile, let me know if I can provide further advise.

buona fortuna, ciao Pietro @ Anila


----------

